# Switchplate covers



## Mandy (Dec 15, 2006)

The other day I was at the thrift store and picked up a bag full of light switch covers. A few ideas came to mind - decoupage, cover them with faux fur, paint, glitter, etc. What else could I use to decorate them?


----------



## apple (Dec 28, 2006)

sequins, glitter, googlie eyes, buttons, seashells


----------

